# FP Nibs



## BobBurt (Mar 24, 2009)

I've only turned one FP and was thinking about putting maybe six in my inventory.

Just wondering what the quality of the Nibs, that comes with a normal Gold pen kit. How do the nibs come ??? Fine/Med/Bold????

Any info will help.

Thank you very much


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2009)

BobBurt said:


> I've only turned one FP and was thinking about putting maybe six in my inventory.
> 
> Just wondering what the quality of the Nibs, that comes with a normal Gold pen kit. How do the nibs come ??? Fine/Med/Bold????
> 
> ...




Sorry, Bob, that's a bit broad:biggrin::biggrin:

IF it says, Iridium - Germany, it is a steel nib.  IMO not a bad nib, but a bad reputation.  Pen collectors will snub the pen, if you are trying to sell it.  Easy solution, upgrade to a nib from DCBluesman - also a steel nib, but a better quality - much more consistent performance.  AND, its a CUSTOM nib, so it has SALES APPEAL!!

FWIW


----------



## BobBurt (Mar 24, 2009)

I am referring to these El Grande FP

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=53439&cat=1,330,43243,53758

Thanks


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 24, 2009)

That will be a medium steel nib that comes in the kit. Lou stocks this size (the larger of the two he carries) in medium and fine. 

Dan


----------

